# Exploding Cramer glass cover.



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

On our latest trip to Scotland we had the most terrifying experience. Having cooked our evening meal on the gas hob, eaten and washed up, some 3 hours later the glass cover over the sink exploded without warning. We were convinced someone had shot through the window but there was nothing other than toughened glass fragments everywhere. Had this been the hob cover I would have supposed, rightly or wrongly that the heat transfer during cooking with the cover in the up position had caused some stress but the fact it was the sink cover and at no time has anything hot ever been placed on it and the time lapse has totally foxed us. Has anyone experienced anything like this or any idea as to cause.
My next question is any ideas where we can get a replacement it is a 2001 Hobby Alkoven the sink has a shelf at the back with an additional plug hole.
Hilary


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm sure others will follow with ideas ut for starters try Oleary Motorhomes or Marcle Leisure (You'll find them by googling)


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Would a marine ply with a melamine top do the same job? Is someone able to make you one? I think glass would be very expensive.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a similar experience some years ago not with a glass cover but a glass fronted tv cabinet. The glass just shattered into hundreds of small fragments. I could find no explanation for it although there was an electrical storm some distance away at the time. On checking with the supplier who replaced the glass free of charge he said he had never heard of this before.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, that is what glass does. Technically, glass is a liquid and therefore it is unstable. At some time in it's life it will break.
Let this be a lesson to all those people with expensive flat panel TVs on glass stands. One day you can walk near to the TV and the stand will give way.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Glass Top*

Whilst on Holiday in Italy where it was Scorchio I noticed a dirty mark on our glass unused cooker lid, as I wiped the lid clean with a damp cloth I felt it crack. Bit like a windscreen failure. I have yet to replace it but when I do get arround to it in the winter it will be with Stainless Steel Sheet. Both cheaper and more durable.

Steve


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Whilst on holiday in France this summer my wife closed the glass lid over the sink and it exploded violently shooting glass beads all around the nearly 2 year old van. It took us ages to get it all cleared up.

It also took ages to get it replaced under the guarantee. Auto-Sleepers were fed up with the large number of problems arising from these breakages. The manufacturers were willing ti replace it AT COST as they only provided a one year guarantee.

Eventually Moran Motorhomes at Ludlow got it replaced for us. They are a first class company and I have nothing but praise for them.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Glass Top*



pneumatician said:


> Whilst on Holiday in Italy where it was Scorchio I noticed a dirty mark on our glass unused cooker lid, as I wiped the lid clean with a damp cloth I felt it crack. Bit like a windscreen failure. I have yet to replace it but when I do get arround to it in the winter it will be with Stainless Steel Sheet. Both cheaper and more durable.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve, sorry for the delay but had an unexpected stay in hospital for an op so not long been back.
We considered stainless, ok for the sink cover but were concerned that to repeat over the hob [to match] may be a problem with heat transfer when the hob is in use. We eventually bought an offcut poly carbonate and are pleased with the result just need to be careful not to scratch so have bought a flexi chopping board just the right size. 
Off to Morocco on the 28th Dec for a 4+ month round trip. It will have a good test!!
Hilary


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

djchapple said:


> Whilst on holiday in France this summer my wife closed the glass lid over the sink and it exploded violently shooting glass beads all around the nearly 2 year old van. It took us ages to get it all cleared up.
> 
> It also took ages to get it replaced under the guarantee. Auto-Sleepers were fed up with the large number of problems arising from these breakages. The manufacturers were willing ti replace it AT COST as they only provided a one year guarantee.
> 
> Eventually Moran Motorhomes at Ludlow got it replaced for us. They are a first class company and I have nothing but praise for them.


We finally replaced it with polycarb sheet. Just need to be careful about scratching. Concerned it could now happen to the hob cover.
Hilary


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Toughened glass can explode at anytime, if the glass was heat soaked after being toughened this would have prevented the glass exploding. Heat transfers would have no effect on the glass as the toughening process makes the glass ok for residual heat. The glass on the cooker lid should be heat soaked.


----------

